# Big sale today



## Mollie (30/3/19)

This is what I bought today rdas from R50, e juice R80 etc
BIG shout out to the guys and ladies from the Vapers Corner
You guys did an amazing job @Vapers Corner
Thanks






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/19)

Congrats @The vaper !
Enjoy it

Im sure you mean Vapers Corner, not Fapers Corner 

Just tagging @Vapers Corner so they can see your compliment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (30/3/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats @The vaper !
> Enjoy it
> 
> Im sure you mean Vapers Corner, not Fapers Corner
> ...


Haha auto correct on my phone sorry

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/3/19)

The vaper said:


> Haha auto correct on my phone sorry
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



No worries, I have corrected it for you


----------



## Mollie (30/3/19)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (31/3/19)

had someone pick up stuff for me this weekend from their Equestria branch sale...cant wait as well! Those Phil's juices also interested me!


----------



## Mollie (31/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> had someone pick up stuff for me this weekend from their Equestria branch sale...cant wait as well! Those Phil's juices also interested me!


The cherry and watermelon is a real winner

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

